
Tesla Model 3 Announced - congchen5
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/31/11335272/tesla-model-3-announced-price-release-date-specs-preorder
======
forgotpasswd3x
It appears that the entire dashboard has been relocated to the center panel
area (see @1:58). Seems to be a strange choice.

~~~
ilikepi
Yeah, the interior looks rather unfinished...it would be unsurprising to me if
the production dashboard had a different layout. On the other hand, minimizing
the number of parts that need to be made twice for a left- vs right-side
driver would presumably keep costs down.

